# Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?



## Gamer090 (14. April 2018)

*Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Hi zusammen

Gerade ein Video auf YT gesehen von einem abonniertem Hardware Kanal und dort stellt er in Frage, wie viel Sinn macht mATX bei einem Budget PC. Am Schluss kommt noch der Grössenvergleich zwischen 2 mATX Gehäusen und einem ATX Gehäuse, die Frage, was macht nun wirklich mehr Sinn? 
Bei mATX spart man etwas an Platz wegen den paar Slots die Fehlen, dafür sind die Gehäuse nahezu gleich gross wie die von ATX. 
Bei ATX hat man den Vorteil ein Board zu haben das genug Slots für Grafikkarte und weiteren Erweiterungskarten bereit hält, ein kleiner PC ist damit aber kaum möglich. 
Dann fehlt noch miniITX, müsste eigentlich DIE Alternative zu ATX sein, sehr klein und ein PC der kaum grösser als eine Spielkonsole wie die PS3 ist. Dafür haben miniITX Boards nur einen Slot, entweder kommt eine Grafikkarte oder eine Soundkarte rein, von mir aus auch andere Erweiterungskarten. Oder man nutzt eine externe Soundkarte und im Slot eine Grafikkarte, doch dann verbraucht die Soundkarte wieder mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch. 

Was ist nun für euch das beste Format beim Mainboard? Ein perfektes gibt es wohl nicht, für mich eigentlich fast mATX, etwas kleiner als ATX aber die Gehäuse sind leider fast so gross wie die von ATX.  (Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, als ich mein Baord kaufte gab es noch keine AM4 miniITX Baords) Will mir in Zukunft aber ein miniITX Board holen und einen winzigen PC bauen der auf jeden noch so kleinen Schreibtisch passt.

Hier das bereits angesprochene Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wx1mREqVqok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Mini ITX ist mMn zu klein - zumindest, wenn man noch Erweiterungskarten braucht. Für einen reinen Office PC mit ner APU aber ne gute Möglichkeit. Micro ATX ist durchaus brauchbar...und es gibt genug Gehäuse, die kleiner sind als ATX Gehäuse. Aber auch bei ATX Gehäusen gibt es kompakte Vertreter ^^

Letztendlich ist es eine Frage des Budgets und der gewünschten Ausstattung


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Bei miniITX hast du eben den Vorteil viel Platz zu sparen auf dem Schreibtisch, aber wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, mit nur einem Slot passt da eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte sinnvoll rein, für weiteres benötigt man ein mATX Board.

Ich hatte bei der Gehäusewahl nicht viel Auswahl bei mATX wo eine überlange 390 reinpasst  Und genau da fehlt es an neuen Gehäusen, mein Phankteks P400S ist riesig für ein so grosses Mainbaord.


----------



## fotoman (14. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist nun für euch das beste Format beim Mainboard?


Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mir da noch nie Gedanken drum gemacht. Das Board muss zunächst einmal die Features bieten, die ich benötige. Da "mein" CPU-Hersteller seit Jahren so ignoreat ist, trotz für mich ausreichender IGP kein Dual-Link DVI zu unterstützen, muss dann auch noch eine Grafikkarte ins Gehäuse. Aber gut, bei der Konkurenz hat man die Wahl garnicht.

Dazu ein großer (=leiser) Lüfter für die CPU, mind. 4 Ram-Slots und mittlerweile auch noch (neben dem PCIs 16x Slot für die Grafikkarte) auch mind ein PCIe 3.0 4x (10 GBit Lan kommt bei mir irgendwann). Und dann noch mind. ein PCIe 3.0 1x, da sich mit Sicherheit wieder jemand eine neue USB-Variante ausdenken wird.

Damit wird es mit Micro ATX schon nicht mehr ganz so leicht und mit allem was kleiner ist, vermutlich unmöglich.

Da ich aber sowieso einen leisen PC will, müssen neben der großen CPU auch ein  großer Lüfter ins Gehäuse passen, womit micro, pico und nano-Gehäuse  schlicht wegfallen. Ob ich in den Midi-Tower dann ein MicroATX oder ein ATX Board einbaue, ist dem Gehäuse und mir egal. Dazu muss ich auch noch ein paar 2,5" SSDs sinnvoll verstauen können, die werfe ich mit Sicherheit nciht weg.

Für Spezialanwendungen wie ein Eigenbau NAS mag es anders aussehen. Da hat man aber weder in der Billigvariante mit aufgelöteter CPU noch in der vernünftigen Variante mit Serverbaord und ECC-Speicher eine große Auswahl.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei miniITX hast du eben den Vorteil viel Platz  zu sparen auf dem Schreibtisch


"AUF"? Mein PC gehört unter den  Schreibtisch, wo ich die immer noch zwingend nötigen Lüfter für CPU, Gehäuse und Netzteil nicht höre. Das Störenste an meinem Laptop auf der Arbeit  ist, dass er auf dem Tisch steht und ich regelmäßig vom Lüfter genervt  werden.

Auf das Aussehen meines PC im Inneren lege ich minus 100% Wert, es ist mir vollkommen egal. Also würde ich auch ein pico ITX Board in einen Tower einbauen. Hauptsache, das Board liefert das, was ich möchte.


----------



## NatokWa (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Hmmm im "normalen" PC steckt derzeit ein ATX-Board , da ich später auf Threadripper 2 umsteigen will und mein Gehäuse noch Platz hat (Marke Eigenbau) wird das nächste MB evtl. (soweit verfügbar) ein eATX Model . Kleiner als ATX kommt für mich bei nem normalem Rechner auch garnet in Frage da ich immer ne 2. GraKa drinne hab die einzigh und alleine für F@H arbeitet und die SoKa will auch noch ihren Steckplatz haben . Mit nem TR-System könnte ich mich breitschlagen lassen das da !2! GraKas nur für F@H laufen und ich so am ende 3 GraKa's drinne hab + SoKa ..... 60 Verfügbare Lanes sind halt ne Ansage , da muss Intel mal nachlegen *g*

Mein kleiner Audiorechner am Fernseher ist mit ITX ausgestattet , da gehts eh nur um die SoKa die das ganze DolbyDigital/THX und was es sonst noch alles gibt auf mein 5.1 System rausgibt ohne das es je Probs gab , da hab ich aber auch dank nem kleinen 2 Kern Pentium der Generation Ivy-Bridge keine Temp-Probs *g*


----------



## azzih (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen, kommt halt darauf an was du dir vorstellst, wie gross dein Rechner sein soll.

Dazu kommt das mATX Boards oft nochmal ein paar Euros billiger sind, sprich man spart im Einsteiger Bereich nochmal 10-15€. Und im Prinzip braucht man Erweiterungsslots heute eh nicht.


----------



## Rolk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei mATX spart man etwas an Platz wegen den paar Slots die Fehlen, dafür sind die Gehäuse nahezu gleich gross wie die von ATX.



Das pauschal zu sagen ist natürlich Quatsch. Es gibt auch mATX Gehäuse die deutlich kompakter sind und eher in der Nähe von mini-ATX liegen. Diese mATX Tower die vielleicht 5 cm kleiner als ATX Tower sind lehne ich auch ab.


----------



## Rivellon (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Gibt halt gravierende Unterschiede unter diesen Formfaktoren, selbst bei MiniITX gibts sehr große Gehäuse, die ich eher als Mikro durchgehen könnten. Auch weil deren Bauform eher einem Cube entsprechen, und die vom Volumen letzten Endes auch viel Platz. Nur dass sie halt mehr in die Breite/Länge statt in die Höhe gehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das pauschal zu sagen ist natürlich Quatsch. Es gibt auch mATX Gehäuse die deutlich kompakter sind und eher in der Nähe von mini-ATX liegen. Diese mATX Tower die vielleicht 5 cm kleiner als ATX Tower sind lehne ich auch ab.



Mit einem Punkt hast du Recht, pauschal sagen kann man es nicht aber in den kleineren mATX Gehäusen passt einfach keine Grafikkarte mit 30cm rein  Ich habe ein mATX Board und bin dann beim Phanteks P400S gelandet, der passt nicht nur ins Budget sondern hat auch PLatz für alles  Ist aber leider kaum kleiner als ein ATX Gehäuse und genau deswegen stellt sich mir die Frage wie sinnvoll ein mATX Gehäuse ist bzw dessen Mainboard.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Welcher Prozentsatz an PC-Usern braucht realistisch neben der Grafikkarte eine zusätzliche Erweiterungskarte?  Spontan steigt vermutlich auch niemand in die Musikproduktion ein oder entwickelt eine Leidenschaft für klassische Musik, die über den PC ausgelebt werden muss. 
Ich für meinen Teil kann zu 99,9% ausschließen, dass ich während des Lebenszyklus einer neu angeschafften Plattform jemals meine Bedürfnisse entsprechend ändere. Relevant sind da eher andere Formen von Anschlüssen. Insbesondere für Laufwerke. Die Anzahl von SATAIII-Ports muss natürlich zur Menge der voraussichtlich genutzten SATA-Laufwerke passen, am besten mit Reserve. Bei neuen Plattformen werden natürlich auch die neueren Anschlussformen für SSDs relevant. Aber auch hier kann man ja überlegen: wenn ich jemand bin, der große Datenmengen auf diversen internen Datenträgern speichert, dann bekäme ich sowohl mit einem kleinen Gehäuse, als auch mit einem Mainboard mit vglw. wenigen Anschlüssen bald Probleme und entscheide mich daher von vornherein für die größeren Varianten.
Die allgemeine Abneigung gegen mATX-Boards, die hier manchmal herrscht, kann ich nicht teilen. Man muss halt einfach ein bisschen planen und definieren können, was man eigentlich will. Und auch das Komponenten einbauen und verkabeln ist für mich kein Problem - ich habe aber auch zierliche und Modellbau-trainierte Hände 

Ich werde beim nächsten Plattformwechsel vermutlich auf ein mATX-Board gehen, dann habe ich die Flexibilität, eventuell das Schlachtschiff von Define R4 mit seinen 12 kg Leergewicht + Hardware irgendwann mal auszutauschen, wenn mir nach einem schicken InWin 301C oder ähnlichem für auf dem Schreibtisch sein sollte.


----------



## GEChun (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Ich würde bei sehr kleinen Mainboards immer zu Matx tendieren.
Klar bei guten Mainboards geht es auch so, aber die Möglichkeit noch eine weitere Karte via PCIe zu betreiben, sei es für Sound,TV ,W-lan, Festplatte, Netzwerk, USB oder Sonstigen wäre mir zu wichtig..


----------



## claster17 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

µATX will ich nicht haben, weil der PCIe x16 meist an oberster Stelle und man somit bei der Größe des CPU-Kühlers eingeschränkt ist. Die Soundkarte ist dann ebenfalls näher an der Grafikkarte, was deren Kühlung beeinträchtigen könnte.
Außerdem sieht µATX in einem Bigtower etwas verloren aus (die Radis brauchen Platz).

Hinzu kommt noch, dass es die Boards mit guten VRMs nur als ATX oder größer gibt. Bei µATX wird man häufig mit ineffizienten MOSFETs abgespeist.


----------



## XT1024 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Natürlich  [x]_Je nach Budget und Ausstattung_ 

Für MBs wird ja immer und gerne viel zu viel ausgegeben. Ich frage mich ja, was _die_ sich immer davon erhoffen.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist nun für euch das beste Format beim Mainboard?


Da ich ein ATX-Gehäuse, eine TV-Karte und auch keinen Platzmangel  habe,  momentan ATX. Ohne die TV-Karte ließe sich natürlich auch über µATX  nachdenken.



fotoman schrieb:


> "AUF"?  Mein PC gehört unter den  Schreibtisch, wo ich die immer noch zwingend  nötigen Lüfter für CPU, Gehäuse und Netzteil nicht höre.


Was haben die Lüfter mit dem Standort zu tun?
Seit meine GTX 570 raus ist, habe ich den Rechner 30 cm neben mir nie wieder gehört. 




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die allgemeine Abneigung gegen mATX-Boards, die hier manchmal herrscht, kann ich nicht teilen.


Ich schon.

Eingeschränkte Auswahl, zuweilen sogar teurer als die ATX-Variante (habe ich gerade bei ASRock Z370 gesehen), je nach Graka manchmal gar keine nutzbaren PCIe Anschlüsse (nur zwei unter der Graka ist dann doch Müll) und das um 5 € zu sparen? 
Wenn man sich natürlich sicher ist, ist das ja kein Problem. Dann wird man das aber auch schon bei der Auswahl merken.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*



claster17 schrieb:


> µATX will ich nicht haben, weil der PCIe x16 meist an oberster Stelle und man somit bei der Größe des CPU-Kühlers eingeschränkt ist. Die Soundkarte ist dann ebenfalls näher an der Grafikkarte, was deren Kühlung beeinträchtigen könnte.
> Außerdem sieht µATX in einem Bigtower etwas verloren aus (die Radis brauchen Platz).
> 
> Hinzu kommt noch, dass es die Boards mit guten VRMs nur als ATX oder größer gibt. Bei µATX wird man häufig mit ineffizienten MOSFETs abgespeist.



Ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei CPU Kühlern wegen einem mATX Board  Man nutzt auch keinen Big Tower bei einem mATX Board!  Es gibt Gehäuse da passen mehrere Radiatoren rein und trotzdem wird nur mATX unterstützt.


----------



## claster17 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei CPU Kühlern wegen einem mATX Board



Schonmal einen sehr großen Kühler wie z.B. NH-D15 oder in meinem Fall Cryorig R1 montiert? Als ich die Soundkarte im obersten Slot hatte, musste ich ein Stück Pappe dazwischen schieben, damit kein Kurzschluss entsteht. Jetzt stell dir vor, wie das erst bei einer Grafikkarte aussieht, welche durch eine Backplate noch mehr Platz nach oben braucht.



> Es gibt Gehäuse da passen mehrere Radiatoren rein und trotzdem wird nur mATX unterstützt.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es eines gibt (Ausnahme: extravagante Designstudien), welches zwei 420er Radiatoren aufnehmen kann. Natürlich könnte man als Alternative auf einen externen Wärmetauscher setzen.


----------



## fotoman (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist aber leider kaum kleiner als ein ATX Gehäuse  und genau deswegen stellt sich mir die Frage wie sinnvoll ein mATX  Gehäuse ist bzw dessen Mainboard.


Die Frage hast Du Dir ganz  individuell für Dich doch schon beantortet "passt einfach keine  Grafikkarte mit 30cm rein"
Ich hätte weder eine Anwendung für so ein Grafikmonster noch für eine zusätzliche Soundkarte. Un genauso kommt bei mir niemals ein Wasserkühler in den PC.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kann zu 99,9% ausschließen, dass ich während des Lebenszyklus einer neu angeschafften Plattform jemals meine Bedürfnisse entsprechend ändere.


Wie lange nutzt Du Deinen PC? Meiner ist jetzt 6 1/2 Jahre alt und er ist mir immer noch gut genug. Die OnBoard USB3-Ports taugen aber nicht viel, USB-C war damals noch nicht einmal im Gespräch, bezahlbare 10 GBit auch nicht.

Vieles davon sind Dinge, die ich u.U. gerne ändern/nachrüsten würde, was mit meinem mATX Board aber nicht sinnvoll möglich ist.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Anzahl von SATAIII-Ports muss natürlich zur Menge der voraussichtlich genutzten SATA-Laufwerke passen, am besten mit Reserve.


Wer kann sowas für die nächsten 5-6 Jahre abschätzen? Mein mATX Board hat 2*SATA3 und 3*SATA2. Aus damaliger Sicht mit evtl. 2 SSDs, einer HDD und DVD-Rom ausreichend. Jetzt sind schon 3 SSDs verbaut und die langsame Platte läuft im NAS.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die allgemeine Abneigung gegen mATX-Boards, die hier manchmal herrscht, kann ich nicht teilen. Man muss halt einfach ein bisschen planen und definieren können, was man eigentlich will.


Fragt sich halt, in wie weit man das für den geplanten Nutzungszeitraum kann. Wer seinen Rechner alle 2 Jahre verschrottet, wird das wohl können, mein i7-2600k wird hoffentlich noch ein paar Jahre halten bis entweder eine der Komponenten einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden erleidet oder bis ich eine Erweiterung haben will, die das mATX Board nicht unterstützt. Mit einer NVMe SSD, 10 GBit Lan stehen da schon zwei in den Startlöchern.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Was haben die Lüfter mit dem Standort zu tun?
> Seit meine GTX 570 raus ist, habe ich den Rechner 30 cm neben mir nie  wieder gehört.


Reine Physik. Irgendwo muss die Abwärme eines ausgelasteten CPU mit 95W (oder mehr) TDP halt hin. Also muss dann  selbst ein 120mm Lüfter mal drehen und die Luft bewegen. Das ganze nicht nur im Winter bei 21° Zimmertemperatur, sondern auch im Hochsommer bei >35°.

Es ist am Ende wie mit allem, was potentiell Krach im PC macht. Den einen stören die Zugrifsgeräausche eine 5400er HDD im Gedämmten Gehäuse, der andere empfindet selbst 7200er Platten ohne Dämmung noch als leise.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*



fotoman schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wie lange nutzt Du Deinen PC? Meiner ist jetzt 6 1/2 Jahre alt und er ist mir immer noch gut genug. [...] *<-- Wir nutzen die gleiche Plattform*
> 
> ...



Antworten s. fett im Zitat.


----------



## flyy (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Bin gerade über die Suche hier gelandet. Ich frage mich das gerade auch. Ich habe zuletzt in zwei Systemen für Freunde ein mATX-Mainboard verbaut eben weil die Slots eh nicht genutzt werden und weil es es passende kleinere Gehäuse gibt.

Fractal Design Meshify C Mini ab €' '84,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define Mini C, schallgedämmt ab €' '75,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Abstand von Grafikkarte nach oben zum CPU-Kühler sollte doch gleich zu ATX sein?

Wenigstens ein Slot sollte bei mATX doch auch unter oder über der Graka nutzbar sein. Mir reicht das immer

Am Ende sind es aber auch nur läppische 4cm weniger Höhe im Tower: Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define C, schallgedämmt, Fractal Design Define Mini C, schallgedämmt Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## orca113 (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Für Office PC reichen generell kleine Boards wegen nicht nötigen Erweiterungskarten. Aber für Spieler und Leute die nen fetten Lüfter und fette Karten brauchen macht nur ATX Sinn.


----------



## flyy (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche Mainboardgrösse macht am meisten Sinn angesichts der Grösse des Gehäuses?*

Aber nur, weil Platz für Luft zwischen Graka und evtl. eingesetzten Erweitungskarten bleibt. Hier wird ein Build im Define mini c gezeigt, unter der Graka bleiben eigentlich 2 Slots frei, 2 sind auf demMainboard nur vorhanden, sinnvoll nutzbar wäre wohl nur der mittlere, damit zur Graka und zum Netzteil Platz bleibt. 

YouTube

Einige Boards haben auch über dem Graka-Slot noch einen freien Platz.

Eine Erweiterungskarte passt also. Die Frage ist also, wieviele Gamer mehr als eine Erweitungskarte verbaut haben.


----------

